# South African Boerboel - Update



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Just wanted to give you guys a update on my pup. He is 15 weeks learning quick and growing fast! Heres a recent picture of him. Tried posting the picture here but it showed up way to large. If anyone can tell me how to make it show smaller that would be great. Let me know what you think. You can view him here.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Wow, he's a big beautiful boy!


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I'm confused, MarcoMan arn't you new here?


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks BearCat! Keechak I posted here when I was in the process of getting him. I also posted again when he arrived. There were several members here that wanted updates. For some reason I can not find those post looks as if they were deleted.


----------



## calpapmom11 (Sep 1, 2010)

Very cool looking dog! Beautiful!


----------



## sandydj (Sep 27, 2010)

He is beautiful!


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you Calpapmom11! I just recently went to the 2010 Cynosport World Games. I wanted to go and check it out and thought it would be a great place to socialize him. He was a huge hit with everyone there. Out of all the people that stopped to say hello one person knew exactly what he was. There was a point were I got tired of answering all the questions  It was a lot of fun, and he did very well. Saw some amazing dogs perform, and met a lot of very nice people.


----------



## Cracker (May 25, 2009)

He's a really beautiful boy! Sweet face.

You say you think your old posts were deleted...just wanna check, did you have to re sign up here? If so, you may have been in trouble for posting a website in your signature without permission. I recommend you check that. It's in the rules that you can't do it without permission from the site.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

Thanks for the update. He is gorgeous!


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

No problem Shandwill, thanks for your comment. He has been a joy to our family ever since he arrived from South Africa.. Training is going very well, I will be making some videos soon. If anyone is interested in seeing them just let me know.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

That is one handsome fellow.


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Just another update, had a few people PM me asking how hes doing. Hes doing great, thanks for asking. We are looking into getting another boerboel in a few months. Here are some fairly recent pictures. Hes almost 7 months and weighs over 90lbs. A puppy trapped in a big dogs boddy! Hes great with the kids and is very special to all of us.


----------



## XelaTheChi (Nov 3, 2010)

Gorgeous!!!


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Absolutely beautiful, I'm loving that dark face of his more and more.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Oh my goodness I just want to kiss his face and grab his little Muffin Top









How cute are those Puppy Rolls? He is PERFECT enjoy every minute of him. LOVE his dark mask. He has a sweet face, hope he stays so sweet and nice.


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you all for the kind words, and thanks Inga for posting a picture. He continues to grow about 6 lbs a week, so just trying to keep up with him.  I will try and post new pictures and videos soon. His black mask has grown on me as well. At first when I was picking him out from the group of males I was unsure but I liked that he stood out among the rest. The best is when we picked him up at Delta Airlines dock his black face and beautiful eyes were staring out of the crate at us. The boerboel breed sure is awesome and will most likely be getting another. I have owned several types of breeds this may be the one I stay with.


----------



## Shandwill (Jul 23, 2010)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Heres a couple of pictures.

















hmm to big will work on that


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

What a gorgeous pup!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I thought about getting one for my next dog. I talked to a lot of Rottweiler people that said they are very hard dogs to own and tend to not to get along with other dogs at all. I have no problem with my Rottweiler, but it kinda made me wonder if I could handle a Boerboel. Is that true for all Boerboels, or did they just happen to deal with some tough ones? I heard pretty much the same thing before I got Porter and he has turned out to be a wonderful, friendly dog (of course training and socialization went into that).

Your puppy is so very cute!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

wow, he's beautiful!


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you all! TStafford you are right training and socialization is the key with any dog. Some need it a lot more than others because they can be a danger to people if not raised properly. Kenzo has been great with other dogs so far and has been excellent with the kids. He has taken well to training and continues to amaze me each day. I attached a video of him at 18 weeks just ONE session outside with him. I am in no way a professional trainer and can see some of my own mistakes in this but just wanted to share.


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Heres a recent photo of my daughter with Kenzo.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Oh he is so lovely! I'm strongly considering getting one for my next pet dog (I'm going to get one more pet and two show dogs...if I enjoying showing).


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks TStafford we love him so much and may look into getting another one soon. I have owned a Rott, GSD, Black Lab, Pit, and have worked with all kinds of other breeds, the boerboel has become my favorite breed.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

So far i've only had one Rottweiler, and I think he is more easy than most Rotties...so I may be waiting until I get to handle "harder" dogs before I get a Boerboel. But I sure do like them!


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Recent photos of my boerboel Kenzo


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

He's so intense looking, how much does he weigh now?


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Have not weighed him lately. Last time I checked he was 107 lbs, it's been a few weeks. He has an amazing temprament to match. Will keep anyone that's interested posted on his progress.


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Kenzo is 10 months now and doing great!










More pictures, and videos his page.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Ten months already? Wow, he's gorgeous! I wish you'd post more, tell us about him!


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Yes, he is approaching the one year mark, and we couldnt be happier with him. He is still doing great with our kids whos ages are ten,two, and we also have a infant. Of course we always supervise him around the kids. Hes still a pup in a large dogs body and sometimes still not aware of his size. His trainning is coming along nicely, and I feel hes ahead of where most would be. Starting to hit his teenage stage and has been testing me a lot more lately. He has an amazing temperament though, and has been a great dog to work with. Heres a video of him playing in the backyard. The black lab belongs to a family member we have been watching for sometime now. Let me know what you think. Thanks for the comments!


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

I can't wait to see how turns out now. 10 months is right when Porter went from best dog in the world to a dog that DOES NOT like other dogs his own size. But I think a lot of that has to do with home many really bad dogs we ran into right at that time. 

Do you mind me asking what breeder you got him from? You can PM me if you don't want to post it on the forum. I'm still thinking about getting one as a pet dog.


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Kenzo's breeder is Lukas van Vuuren from Spitsvuur boerboels. He is very good at responding to any emails if you have any questions. If you have any other questions about the breed or breeders, just let me know.


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Kenzo is now a year old! Here are a few I took just at a year. Let me know what you think.


----------



## TheBearCat (Jun 5, 2010)

Still as beautiful as ever.


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Happy first Birthday! He turned out to be a stunner!


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you all very much, he has been such a great dog to us.


----------



## TStafford (Dec 23, 2009)

Man he such a lovely dog!


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Kenzo is a little over 12 months now, and doing great. He still remains very well behaved. Has become a great protector of our family, and home while staying in control. You can view updated photos that are in a slideshow here. It would not let me post it here, so had to leave a link. Let me know your thoughts, thanks. Oh also the young light colored pup is the female I am getting within the next two weeks!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

Gorgeous slideshow! I especially loved the one of him running with the toy and the first one of him, looking at the horse. Kenzo is stunning, still so intense! Any idea on the weight? Congrats on the female coming! Do we have a name for her? Thanks for coming back to update, I always look forward to hearing about Kenzo and looking at your pictures!


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello InkedMarie, thanks for your comment. I have not weighed him lately but when I do I will let you know. We are very excited about a female boerboel pup arriving soon! No name set in stone yet, still trying to figure that out. Some of the names so far to go with Kenzo out male are - Kenzie, Kiska, KD(Kay-Dee), Kaia, Kami, Katana, and more  Please feel free to suggest any, thanks again! Will post pictures of her very soon.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

Wow. I love Boerboels. I'd love to own one some day!

Are you South African?


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

I've been to a few Boerboel shows, and have seen so many great Boerboels. I am not South African, though I plan to take a trip there and tour some breeders.


----------



## Mizuno (Jun 9, 2010)

What a gorgeous, gorgeous dog. Like someone else said... he is so intense!

Kenzo is an awesome name, it's going to be hard to top for your upcoming girl! Another K name would be totally fine in my opinion, but I'd probably stay away from Kenzie, lol... a little too similar, I think! I love the name Kaia, it is so feminine ... my friend has a pretty lab x named Kaya (sounds the same, I'm sure. Ki-ah, not Kay-ah), that is short for kayak, because she loves to kayak.


----------



## +two (Jul 12, 2011)

One thought about naming your girl... if you do train them together, it may be more difficult if you chose a similar name to Kenzo. To me, K has a very distinct starting syllable, and that may be difficult to overcome when training both dogs together. Patricia McConnell has done some interesting research on how phonetics play a role in training, if you are interested in learning more!


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks for the heads up about the names but I have always had no problems when training dogs. I do understand and have read into it some. Dogs hearing are better than what most people think and can make out the smallest sounds, and differences. All my dogs have known the difference between peepee & Poopoo, and will go on command based on which one is said  

Just a heads up for those interested our female boerboel pup arrived today. Here is a small slideshow of some of the photos taken today. I have more photos, and videos to post soon. I hope you enjoy, and let me know what you think. Shes awesome from the start!


----------



## InkedMarie (Mar 11, 2009)

She is so pretty (and the kids are adorable too) Please, continue to share pictures and videos and let us know what her name is!


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Thank you Inkedmarie, she is just so smart. There have been so many things already she is doing so well at. I will continue to update. I think we are going to name her Katana still not 100% though. I will let you know soon I hope


----------



## MATT62485 (Sep 22, 2011)

Awesome. pretty dog. one of the breeds we considered, but I ended up with a Cane Corso pup. He just turned 12 weeks. Never met a boerboel in person though. keep us updated!


----------



## wil.wish (Sep 6, 2011)

Kind of random, but in another thread I came across a post for dog temperament testing. Out of 18 Boerboels tested, all 18 passed, which was very unusual. Are they just that friendly and stable? They're beautiful dogs, and something to keep in mind for the future.


----------



## marsha=whitie (Dec 29, 2008)

Omg, he's massive! I would literally poop myself if I saw a dog like that walking down the sidewalk. But he sounds like a great guy.


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Hello everyone its been awhile since I have been on and given an update. This last weekend was nice, and wanted to share some new photos that were taken. Katana is growing well, and both are doing great. Anyone else on this site own a boerboel? If so would love to know more about. Recent photos, along with others can be seen in this slideshow 

Just a warning theres a lot of photos but the newest ones are at the begining so you can see them quickly.  Let me know what you think. Take care, and be well!


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

Wow, gorgeous dogs!


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Thanks! Bought my first DSLR camera over the weekend still trying to figure it out. I took some new photos of my two boerboels if you would like to see them. You can view them here. Its a slideshow of the most recent photos taken first with older ones after. I hope you enjoy them, let me know what you think. Thanks hope all is well!


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

MarcoMan said:


> Thanks! Bought my first DSLR camera over the weekend still trying to figure it out. I took some new photos of my two boerboels if you would like to see them. You can view them here. Its a slideshow of the most recent photos taken first with older ones after. I hope you enjoy them, let me know what you think. Thanks hope all is well!


Ooo what DSLR did you get? Nice photos! They can be frustrating when learning to use them but it looks like you're figuring it out good so far!


----------



## MarcoMan (Aug 21, 2010)

Lunachick said:


> Ooo what DSLR did you get? Nice photos! They can be frustrating when learning to use them but it looks like you're figuring it out good so far!


Purchased the Nikon D5100, and a couple lenses. I have been trying to stay off the automatic settings, and learn how to adjust. Very new to this so will take me awhile I'm sure.


----------



## Lunachick (Dec 18, 2011)

MarcoMan said:


> Purchased the Nikon D5100, and a couple lenses. I have been trying to stay off the automatic settings, and learn how to adjust. Very new to this so will take me awhile I'm sure.


Very cool, I have the D5000. Exploring the camera settings is a good way to learn for sure. I found reading as much as I could about DSLRs in general to be helpful as well. I also took a couple of classes specifically for for Nikon DSLR and my model in particular to get a full understanding for it. Once you learn photography jargon, you're on your way.


----------

